# Looking for ride 7/21 or 7/22 Free or Gal



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

galveston or freeport. I am jonesing to get out. I have my own tackle. I have gas and bait money. I can clean fish and boat call or text Rusty at 409-457-6149


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Very fun guy to fish with very good at it too, wish I was still in the game Rusty


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks Ruben


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Looking for offshore.


----------

